# The weird and wonderful ESA Dynotron.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Read about it here.

The hybrid *caliber 9158* currently in use in this Gevril GV2 " Hercules". Ref. 8701.

Currently on blue Toshi strap with yellow box stitching.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wha...? That's not a new watch with an electric movement, is it?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ziggy1024 said:


> Wha...? That's not a new watch with an electric movement, is it?


 This watch is about ten years old. Gevril purchased a bunch of NOS movements from the 70's and made a limited run of 500. This is #39.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Blimey i thought electronic watches died out in the 70's is it the same with electronic balance or tuning fork?

case is nice very 50's American SCFI


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Blimey i thought electronic watches died out in the 70's is it the same with electronic balance or tuning fork?


 Electronic balance wheel. You can see examples in the above link I provided.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@BlueKnight quite a catch! I didn't know of the GV2 and NOS movements, pretty cool!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Electronic balance wheel. You can see examples in the above link I provided.


 Amazing thanks, nice to see a company still using this. :thumbsup:

sorry i didn't get time to read it i will tomorrow.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> @BlueKnight quite a catch! I didn't know of the GV2 and NOS movements, pretty cool!


 Thanks but I've showcased that watch several times on the watch Forum over the past nine years. I guess it didn't leave an impression...he he he :laugh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Thanks but I've showcased that watch several times on the watch Forum over the past nine years. I guess it didn't leave an impression...he he he :laugh:


 A moderator reading posts, whatever next? :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's the back showing the movement through an "Open Heart" viewing window.


----------

